# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  [HN - TQ] Cần bán Spindle motor, PLC, Encoder, Servo, Bộ điều khiển CNC ...

## elkun24

Em cần bán nhanh 1 số thứ sau để hoàn vốn  :Big Grin:  *Còn hình là còn hàng nhé các bác* 

*MS2.* Mấy bộ Mitsu MR-J. Jack cáp đầy đủ. Đã hàn dây dài 3m, dùng jack PLT 17 chân. Hoạt động mượt mà, có kèm điện trở xả.
- 2 bộ MR-J40A kèm động cơ 300W : *3.000.000 VND/bộ*

  

  

*MS3.* Biến áp 3 pha 380/220V của Robot. 15kva. Đẹp hoàn hảo. Giá : *3.500.000 VND*

  

*MS4.* Dao BT30 BIG kèm collet 12 và 13 (cùng hãng BIG) có phần làm mát (phần màu xanh). *Tặng kèm dao phi 12 dài 75 mới tinh chưa sử dụng lần nào*. *Giá : 1.000.000 VND* 



*MS5.* 1 bộ động cơ Step Vexta 5 pha có phanh kèm hộp số Harmonic. Hoàn động hoàn hảo. Ngoại hình hơi xấu. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*

 

*MS6.* 6 con trượt tròn phi 16. Made in Japan đẹp hoàn hảo, đủ bi. LMA 16UU. Giá : *55.000 VND/ con trượt.*

 

*MS8.* Bơm dầu Fuji 40w kèm bộ chia mỡ bò. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. *Giá : 500.000 VND*

Xem ảnh tại : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post139653

*MS9.* Bộ nguồn Q61P. Hoạt động ngon lành, hình thức không được đẹp lắm. *Giá : 650.000 VND*

Xem ảnh tại : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post139653

*MS10.* PLC FX1N-24MR kèm FX1N-232BD hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức đẹp nhưng mất nắp 1 bên. Giá : *1.500.000 VND*

Xem ảnh tại : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post140786

*MS11.* Công tắc hành trình Hanyoung Nux mới chưa sử dụng còn nguyên hộp. Có 6 chiếc. Giá : *120.000 VND/chiếc*

Xem ảnh tại : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post140786

*MS13.* Position Transmitter. Hàng đẹp, hoạt động hoàn hảo. *Giá : 600.000 VND/bộ*

Xem ảnh tại : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/11...l=1#post142136

Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ *096 505 3663* ạ. Em tên Khánh 2 tuổi  :Big Grin: 

Em cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.

----------


## elkun24

Lên cho bác nào cần ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lên cao bay xa  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> *MS5*. Ngoài ra còn mấy cục sắt như hình e tháo từ máy cắt dây (xung điện) ko biết có bác nào cần ko thì e cho đi nốt. 10k/kg.
> 
> Đính kèm 38035


Có mấy cục thân thon thon nhiều lỗ (nằm ở giữa) bác, kchs thước ra sao?

----------


## elkun24

> Có mấy cục thân thon thon nhiều lỗ (nằm ở giữa) bác, kchs thước ra sao?


Kích thước dài 320 cao 150 bác ạ. Còn kích thước chân đế bác xem ảnh giúp e. Có 4 cục. Mỗi cục hơn 8kg ạ.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## dangkhoi

Lọc nguồn còn không bác 0914068960 Zalo

----------


## elkun24

> Lọc nguồn còn không bác 0914068960 Zalo


Bay rồi bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Hộp số vẫn còn  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Spindle motor vẫn còn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật*. Động cơ AC Servo Mitsubishi 200W HC-MF-23 + Driver Mr-J2-20A. Hoạt động bình thường, jack cắm đầy đủ. Giá *Đã bán*

Mọi chi tiết liên hệ : *Khánh 096 505 3663*

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật*. Bộ điều khiển CNC 3 trục SZGH. Bộ điều khiển mới chỉ mang ra test, chưa từng lắp lên máy hay sử dụng.

Xem thêm : http://www.szghauto.com/index.php?c=product&id=220
Manual support tận răng ạ : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5...VRJOVhZQlN2STQ

Mọi chi tiết liên hệ : *Khánh 096 505 3663*

Cám ơn các bác đã đọc tin  :Big Grin:

----------


## winstarvn

Khoái con arduino mà xa quá mắc công ship

----------


## elkun24

> Khoái con arduino mà xa quá mắc công ship


Máu thì đừng hỏi bố cháu là ai bác ạ  :Smile: )

----------


## elkun24

> *ms10*. Bộ điều khiển cnc 3 trục szgh. Bộ điều khiển mới chỉ mang ra test, chưa từng lắp lên máy hay sử dụng.
> 
> Xem thêm : http://www.szghauto.com/index.php?c=product&id=220
> manual support tận răng ạ : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0b5...vrjovhzqln2stq


Đăng bán  :Big Grin:

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## elkun24

Lên cho bác nào cần ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lên cao để bay xa  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Cần bán gấp  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Bác nào nhu cầu : *096 505 3663*

----------


## elkun24

> *MS10*. Bộ điều khiển CNC 3 trục SZGH. Bộ điều khiển mới chỉ mang ra test, chưa từng lắp lên máy hay sử dụng.
> 
> Xem thêm : http://www.szghauto.com/index.php?c=product&id=220
> Manual support tận răng ạ : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5...VRJOVhZQlN2STQ


Vỡ gạch đăng bán lại.

----------


## elkun24

Vỡ gạch đăng bán lại  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lên cao bay xa  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lên cao bay xa nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lên cao bay xa  :Big Grin:

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## elkun24

*Cần bán* bộ Servo Mitsubishi HA-SE-102 + MR-J-100A hoạt động *không* bình thường. Motor có phanh, cấp 24v mở phanh quay động cơ thấy trơn tru không sượng xạo. Khởi động bình thường nhưng khi chạy jog, động cơ giật mạnh 1 cái rồi im, driver báo lỗi A 50. Mở xem encoder thấy còn nguyên vẹn. Chưa rõ nguyên nhân và ko đủ kiên nhẫn để tìm nguyên nhân vì có những định hướng khác. Bán cho bác nào cần mà có thể sửa được lỗi này. Giá : *Đã bán*. Jack cắm đầy đủ.

----------


## elkun24

Hàng vẫn còn cho các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật* Tay handle HB04 dùng cho Mach3 giao tiếp cổng usb. Giá : *Đã bán*

Liên hệ : *096 505 3663*

----------


## elkun24

Up cái cho bác nào cần. *096 505 3663*

----------


## luongtu1983

> Hàng vẫn còn cho các bác


HỘP SỐ CỐT vào nhiêu thế bác

----------


## elkun24

> HỘP SỐ CỐT vào nhiêu thế bác


Cốt vào 11, ra 16 bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Thaihamy

Toàn hàng khủng

----------

elkun24

----------


## elkun24

Lâu ko có gì bán. Lên cho bác nào cần  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1*. Van khí nén 5/2, điện 24v còn nguyên trong hộp kèm xy lanh SDA63x50 và 2 tiết lưu 2 đầu như hình. Mới chưa sử dụng. *Đã bán*

*Cập nhật 2*. Servo Tamagawa TBLi II 100w. Mất nắp encoder, vẫn còn sẵn jack cắm. Trục xoay êm ái. *Giá : 200.000 VND*

Cảm ơn các bác đọc tin. Ai cần liên hệ : 096 505 3663

----------


## elkun24

Cảm ơn các bác đọc tin. Ai cần liên hệ : 096 505 3663

----------


## elkun24

Mốc meo topic rồi. E xin phép up cái  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuankiet

Ae nào yêu thích dòng động cơ này liên hệ. Em con 2 con mới chưa từng sử dụng K9IP180FC - SU.

----------


## elkun24

Lên cho bác nào cần  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1.* Em có cái bàn đá tháo từ máy xung điện. Kích thước 750 x 475 x 50 nhưng bị vỡ mất 1 ít ở góc do để vật nặng rơi vào. Bác nào lấy e để lại cho ạ. Giá : *Đã bán*

*Cập nhật 2.* Cái "máng" của máy cắt dây. Lòng trong vừa zin cái bàn trên (to hơn 1 chút). Giá : *Đã bán*

Bác nào cần liên hệ :* 096 505 3663* (sms hay zalo đều ok)

----------


## elkun24

Bác nào quan tâm : *096 505 3663* (zalo hay sms đều ok).

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1.* Bộ Ac Servo Mitsu Dòng J. Drive MR-j40a + Động cơ 300W. Động cơ hoạt động ngon lành, drive báo lỗi AL32 khi chạy Jog (bật lên hoàn toàn ko lỗi gì). Giá : *1.000.000 VND*



Bác nào có nhu cầu zalo or sms : *096 505 3663*

----------


## hoahong102

nhìn bộ Z quen thế

----------


## elkun24

> nhìn bộ Z quen thế


Quen quá đi chứ bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật*  Bàn máy T kích thước 700x500x50mm. Nặng 120kg. Rất đẹp. Giá : *Đã bán*

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật*. Spindle motor mitsubishi 1.5/2.2kW. Thông số các bác xem trong hình giúp em. Chạy mượt mà êm ái. Giá : *3.500.000 VND*

----------


## GORLAK

Làm đầu kéo bao phê

----------

elkun24

----------


## Gamo

Chế đầu cắt & cân bằng động cũng phê luôn. Gò Lắc mua về làm thử hướng dẫn anh em với

----------


## GORLAK

E có rồi, đc 18000 phê hơn

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1*. Mạch AKZ250 giao tiếp USB, 3 trục. Mới test chức năng, chưa dùng. Còn nguyên hộp. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*

*Cập nhật 3*. Mấy bộ Mitsu MR-J. Jack cáp đầy đủ. Đã hàn dây dài 3m, dùng jack PLT 17 chân. Hoạt động mượt mà, có kèm điện trở xả.
- 2 bộ MR-J40A kèm động cơ 300W : *3.000.000 VND*
- 1 bộ MR-J60A kèm động cơ 600W : *4.000.000 VND*

Bác nào cần zalo or sms : 096 505 3663

----------


## elkun24

Lên cao bay xa cho các bác cần  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lên cho bác nào cần  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dunkermotoren

> *Cập nhật 1*. Van khí nén 5/2, điện 24v còn nguyên trong hộp kèm xy lanh SDA63x50 và 2 tiết lưu 2 đầu như hình. Mới chưa sử dụng. *Giá : 500.000 VND*
> 
> Đính kèm 42580
> 
> *Cập nhật 2*. Servo Tamagawa TBLi II 100w. Mất nắp encoder, vẫn còn sẵn jack cắm. Trục xoay êm ái. *Giá : 200.000 VND*
> 
> Đính kèm 42578 Đính kèm 42579
> 
> Cảm ơn các bác đọc tin. Ai cần liên hệ : 096 505 3663


Bác còn con Servo Tamagawa TBLi II không để em 1 con nhé!

----------


## Dunkermotoren

[QUOTE=Dunkermotoren;132281]Bác còn con Servo Tamagawa TBLi II không để em 1 con nhé![/QUOTE
Em tính mua con này về chạy với ESC RC được không bác nhỉ? tầm 12-20v thôi. hi không biết em này chuẩn bao nhiêu vôn ha!

----------


## elkun24

[QUOTE=Dunkermotoren;132388]


> Bác còn con Servo Tamagawa TBLi II không để em 1 con nhé![/QUOTE
> Em tính mua con này về chạy với ESC RC được không bác nhỉ? tầm 12-20v thôi. hi không biết em này chuẩn bao nhiêu vôn ha!


Con này Ac200V bác ạ  :Big Grin:  Em chưa thử bao h nhưng bác cứ chơi thử xem.

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## Dunkermotoren

[QUOTE=elkun24;132426]


> Con này Ac200V bác ạ  Em chưa thử bao h nhưng bác cứ chơi thử xem.


Vâng em cám ơn bác! nhưng 200v thì em hk chơi được ùi. hihi ngại quá! bác thông cảm cho em nhé! em xin lỗi bác nhiều!

----------

MetXi

----------


## elkun24

[QUOTE=Dunkermotoren;132431]


> Vâng em cám ơn bác! nhưng 200v thì em hk chơi được ùi. hihi ngại quá! bác thông cảm cho em nhé! em xin lỗi bác nhiều!


Ok. Thanks bác đã quan tâm  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Giảm giá kịch sàn cho bác nào yêu thích  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1.* Biến áp 3 pha 380/220V của Robot. 15kva. Đẹp hoàn hảo. Giá : *3.500.000 VND*

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật*. Cảm biến từ PEPPERL+FUCHS mới tinh chưa sử dụng. Giá *Đã bán*. Có 6 chiếc.

*Liên hệ : 096 505 3663*

----------


## elkun24

> *Cập nhật 1*. Mạch AKZ250 giao tiếp USB, 3 trục. Mới test chức năng, chưa dùng. Còn nguyên hộp. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*
> 
> Đính kèm 48469
> 
> *Cập nhật 2*. Biến tần Fuji 3.7kw. Rất đẹp. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *Đã bán*
> 
> *Cập nhật 3*. Mấy bộ Mitsu MR-J. Jack cáp đầy đủ. Đã hàn dây dài 3m, dùng jack PLT 17 chân. Hoạt động mượt mà, có kèm điện trở xả.
> - 2 bộ MR-J40A kèm động cơ 300W : *3.000.000 VND*
> - 1 bộ MR-J60A kèm động cơ 600W : *4.000.000 VND*
> ...


Lên cao bay xa  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Hình còn là hàng còn ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật.* Đầu BT30 đầy đủ như hình bao gồm hệ thống khí nén để mở dao, bích gá lên vítme ray trượt (không bao gồm spindle motor). Giá : *5.000.000 VND*



Alo or Sms : *096 505 3663*

----------


## thuyên1982

MS4. Hộp số Bayside made in USA tỷ số truyền 1:10, độ rơ <3 arcmin. Ngoại hình có chút xước xát. 400.000 VND. Có 3 chiếc.

cái này cốt vào bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## elkun24

> MS4. Hộp số Bayside made in USA tỷ số truyền 1:10, độ rơ <3 arcmin. Ngoại hình có chút xước xát. 400.000 VND. Có 3 chiếc.
> 
> cái này cốt vào bao nhiêu bác?


Cốt vào 11 bác, cốt ra 16.

----------


## elkun24

Lên hình những sản phẩm cuối cùng  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lên hình những sẩn phẩm cuối cùng  :Big Grin: 

*Cập nhật 1.* Tủ điện Nhật bổn cũ kích thước 350x450x1000, phần hàn thêm kích thước 390x460, bánh xe cao 100. Giá : *Đã bán*

----------


## Duytri

> *Cập nhật*. Bộ điều khiển CNC 3 trục SZGH. Bộ điều khiển mới chỉ mang ra test, chưa từng lắp lên máy hay sử dụng. Giá : *20.000.000 VND*
> 
> Xem thêm : http://www.szghauto.com/index.php?c=product&id=220
> Manual support tận răng ạ : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B5...VRJOVhZQlN2STQ
> 
> Mọi chi tiết liên hệ : *Khánh 096 505 3663*
> 
> Cám ơn các bác đã đọc tin





Bác Khánh có cặp này không báo em với. em tìm hoài chẳng có chỗ bán

----------


## dungtb

em gạch cái đồ mở bt30 nhé

----------


## elkun24

> Bác Khánh có cặp này không báo em với. em tìm hoài chẳng có chỗ bán


Em không có bác ak  :Big Grin:  Bác có thể tham khảo mấy bộ AC Servo của em đó. Ngon bổ rẻ ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

> em gạch cái đồ mở bt30 nhé


Có bác mpvmanh gạch trước rồi bác. Bác thông cảm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lâu lâu up cái  :Big Grin:

----------


## binh.pv

Chào anh (em).
Mình tên Binh, hiện nay mình có bộ động cơ GGM xuất xứ KOREA K9IP180FC-SU và hộp số K9P50BU không dùng đến và muốn bán cho ai cần mua.
Bộ động cơ và hộp số mới 100% chưa qua sử dụng giá cả thỏa thuận.
hình ảnh bộ động cơ:
anh em có nhu cầu liên hệ Mr Binh 0935693939

----------


## elkun24

Cập nhật. 5 chiếc ổ cắm mạng KRONE đẹp như mới có sẵn ít dây mạng đi kèm. Mỗi ổ có 2 port, Cat5e. Giá : 60.000 VND/chiếc.

Bác nào cần zalo or call or sms : 096 505 3663

----------


## zzslimzip

hộp số còn không bác

----------


## elkun24

> hộp số còn không bác


Vẫn còn bác ạ. Bác add zalo or sms cho e nhé : 096 505 3663

----------


## elkun24

> Lên hình những sẩn phẩm cuối cùng 
> 
> *Cập nhật 1.* Tủ điện Nhật bổn cũ kích thước 350x450x1000, phần hàn thêm kích thước 390x460, bánh xe cao 100. Giá : *500.000 VND*
> 
> Đính kèm 50631 Đính kèm 50632 Đính kèm 50633
> 
> Đính kèm 50634 Đính kèm 50635 Đính kèm 50636
> 
> Đính kèm 50637 Đính kèm 50638 Đính kèm 50640
> ...


Lên cao bay xa  :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Cái tủ này cụ nào đang lên máy thì quá ngon khi mua về. Tủ nó mở được hai phía, driver và thiết bị điều khiển bắt ở mặt sau, máy tính và bob bắt ở mặt trước. Kích thước cao 1m là vừa xinh, tuy nhiên cái bánh xe và cái đế làm xấu cải tủ. Cable được nối ra ngoài qua các lỗ có sẵn, tủ này về vệ sinh rồi sơn đi, thay tấm bắt thiết bị nếu cần, giá đặt làm cái tủ như này chắc không rẻ chút nào. Nhà em cũng dùng cái tủ giống thể này nhưng nó cao có 600mm, cách bố trí thì tương tự

----------

elkun24

----------


## MinhPT

> Cái tủ này cụ nào đang lên máy thì quá ngon khi mua về. Tủ nó mở được hai phía, driver và thiết bị điều khiển bắt ở mặt sau, máy tính và bob bắt ở mặt trước. Kích thước cao 1m là vừa xinh, tuy nhiên cái bánh xe và cái đế làm xấu cải tủ. Cable được nối ra ngoài qua các lỗ có sẵn, tủ này về vệ sinh rồi sơn đi, thay tấm bắt thiết bị nếu cần, giá đặt làm cái tủ như này chắc không rẻ chút nào. Nhà em cũng dùng cái tủ giống thể này nhưng nó cao có 600mm, cách bố trí thì tương tự


Theo bác, cái tủ này làm cái tủ đựng đồ có được không?
Mà cái tủ này lại thòi ra cái chân nhỉ.
Mình ngại nhất khoản sơn lại.

----------


## elkun24

> Cái tủ này cụ nào đang lên máy thì quá ngon khi mua về. Tủ nó mở được hai phía, driver và thiết bị điều khiển bắt ở mặt sau, máy tính và bob bắt ở mặt trước. Kích thước cao 1m là vừa xinh, tuy nhiên cái bánh xe và cái đế làm xấu cải tủ. Cable được nối ra ngoài qua các lỗ có sẵn, tủ này về vệ sinh rồi sơn đi, thay tấm bắt thiết bị nếu cần, giá đặt làm cái tủ như này chắc không rẻ chút nào. Nhà em cũng dùng cái tủ giống thể này nhưng nó cao có 600mm, cách bố trí thì tương tự


Bác nói chuẩn. Tủ gốc gác ở xứ Nhật về nên cái gì cũng ngon hết ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

> Theo bác, cái tủ này làm cái tủ đựng đồ có được không?
> Mà cái tủ này lại thòi ra cái chân nhỉ.
> Mình ngại nhất khoản sơn lại.


Tủ này e lên điện cho con CNC ăn kim loại của em, dùng nhiều đồ ngon nên cũng sắm cái tủ ngon  :Big Grin:  Lòi cái chân bởi e hàn thêm để đặt được máy biến áp liền tủ thôi.

----------


## elkun24

> *MS5.* Đầu BT30 đầy đủ như hình bao gồm hệ thống khí nén để mở dao, bích gá lên vítme ray trượt (không bao gồm spindle motor).
> Đính kèm 50747
> 
> Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ *096 505 3663* ạ. Em tên Khánh 2 tuổi 
> 
> Em cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.


Giảm giá kịch sàn bộ đầu BT30 còn *Đã bán*

----------


## elkun24

> Em cần bán nhanh 1 số thứ sau để hoàn vốn  *Còn hình là còn hàng nhé các bác* 
> 
> *MS5.* Mấy bộ Mitsu MR-J. Jack cáp đầy đủ. Đã hàn dây dài 3m, dùng jack PLT 17 chân. Hoạt động mượt mà, có kèm điện trở xả.
> - 2 bộ MR-J40A kèm động cơ 300W : *3.000.000 VND/bộ*
> - 1 bộ MR-J60A kèm động cơ 600W : *4.000.000 VND*
> 
> Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ *096 505 3663* ạ. Em tên Khánh 2 tuổi 
> 
> Em cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.


Mời các bác mại zô mại zô  :Big Grin:

----------


## dongnatsatvun

> Vỡ gạch đăng bán lại


Ủn giúp bác. 
Bác có nhôm cũ bán không ạ?
em cần 1 tấm khổ 600x400 ( to hơn xíu không sao )

----------


## elkun24

> Ủn giúp bác. 
> Bác có nhôm cũ bán không ạ?
> em cần 1 tấm khổ 600x400 ( to hơn xíu không sao )


Nhôm tấm e ko có bác. Có ít nhôm định hình thôi bác ạ.

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1.* 6 con trượt tròn phi 16. Made in Japan đẹp hoàn hảo, đủ bi. LMA 16UU. Giá : *55.000 VND/ con trượt.*

 

*Cập nhật 2.* 1 bộ động cơ Step Vexta 5 pha có phanh kèm hộp số Harmonic. Hoàn động hoàn hảo. Ngoại hình hơi xấu. *Giá : 2.000.000 VND*

 

Bác nào có nhu cầu SMS or Zalo : *096 505 3663*

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật.* Dao BT30 BIG kèm collet 12 và 13 (cùng hãng BIG) có phần làm mát (phần màu xanh). *Tặng kèm dao phi 12 dài 75 mới tinh chưa sử dụng lần nào*. *Giá : 1.000.000 VND* 



Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ : *096 505 3663*

----------


## baole

Em lấy 5 thanh nhôm nhé. Bác có ốc hay ke đi kèm gửi em luôn nhá. Cho xin stk vbc nha

----------


## elkun24

> Em lấy 5 thanh nhôm nhé. Bác có ốc hay ke đi kèm gửi em luôn nhá. Cho xin stk vbc nha


ok nhận gạch của bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật.* Biến áp 1 pha 300VA Fukuda Nhật Bổn. Vào 200/220V ra 100/110V. Giá : *Đã bán*

Nhu cầu liên hệ : *096 505 3663*

----------


## elkun24

> *MS 4.* Mạch AKZ250 giao tiếp USB, 3 trục. Mới test chức năng, chưa dùng. Còn nguyên hộp. Giá : *Đã bán*
> 
> Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ *096 505 3663* ạ. Em tên Khánh 2 tuổi 
> 
> Em cảm ơn các bác đã đọc tin.


Giảm giá mạch AKZ250 còn *Đã bán*

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1*. Bơm dầu Fuji 40w kèm bộ chia mỡ bò. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. *Giá : 500.000 VND*

  

   

*Cập nhật 3.* Bộ nguồn Q61P. Hoạt động ngon lành, hình thức không được đẹp lắm. *Giá : 650.000 VND*

----------


## vhgreen

> *Cập nhật 1*. Bơm dầu Fuji 40w kèm bộ chia dầu. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. *Giá : 500.000 VND*


bác cho e hỏi cái này là bơm thủy lực hay sao ạ.

----------


## ductrung

Cái này là bơm dầu bình thường dùng để bơm dầu lên băng máy, vitme,... nó gần như máy bơm nước cho hồ cá v thay vì nước thì nó bơm dầu

----------


## elkun24

> bác cho e hỏi cái này là bơm thủy lực hay sao ạ.


Coi là bơm thủy lực cũng được nhưng bơm này chỉ bơm được ở áp suất nhỏ thôi ạ.




> Cái này là bơm dầu bình thường dùng để bơm dầu lên băng máy, vitme,... nó gần như máy bơm nước cho hồ cá v thay vì nước thì nó bơm dầu


Bơm này có thể bơm nước nhưng bơm nước không thể bơm dầu bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bơm nước có thể bơm dầu được.
Bơm dầu có thể không ngon khi bơm nước.

Cái bơm bác chủ là bơm có tí lực không phải là bơm thủy lực.

----------


## Nam CNC

cái bơm trong hình là bơm nước tưới nguội chứ không phải bơm dầu , nó dùng cánh quạt , nếu ép nó bơm dầu , dù là dầu 10 thì nó sẽ yếu không đủ lưu lượng như mác ghi đâu , còn áp lực thì do nó dùng cánh quạt thì em nghĩ nó không thể nào đủ áp để bơm dầu bôi trơn vào các cơ cấu được ạ.

Còn hệ thống dẫn dầu gì đó thì nó đang dùng bơm mỡ bò đó nha . 

Mong bác chủ kiểm tra thông tin kĩ càng .

----------


## elkun24

> Bơm nước có thể bơm dầu được.
> Bơm dầu có thể không ngon khi bơm nước.
> 
> Cái bơm bác chủ là bơm có tí lực không phải là bơm thủy lực.


Bác nói chuẩn rồi. Nhưng bơm nước chỉ bơm được dầu loãng thôi.




> cái bơm trong hình là bơm nước tưới nguội chứ không phải bơm dầu , nó dùng cánh quạt , nếu ép nó bơm dầu , dù là dầu 10 thì nó sẽ yếu không đủ lưu lượng như mác ghi đâu , còn áp lực thì do nó dùng cánh quạt thì em nghĩ nó không thể nào đủ áp để bơm dầu bôi trơn vào các cơ cấu được ạ.
> 
> Còn hệ thống dẫn dầu gì đó thì nó đang dùng bơm mỡ bò đó nha . 
> 
> Mong bác chủ kiểm tra thông tin kĩ càng .


Cái đầu chia kia thì đúng là em nhầm. Chắc là bơm mỡ bò vì xung quanh nó nhiều mỡ bò thật  :Big Grin:  Còn tại sao bác lại nghĩ đây là bơm nước tưới nguội ? Em nghĩ Nhật nó cẩn thận lắm.

----------


## Nam CNC

https://americas.fujielectric.com/fi...nt%20Pumps.pdf

https://americas.fujielectric.com/fe...coolant-pumps/


do em thấy bác để bơm dầu bôi trơn thì chưa đúng , là dòng bơm tưới nguội  , lưu lượng lên đến 13-16 lit/min , đẩy được độ cao 1.5m , nếu bơm dầu bôi trơn em chỉ từng thấy chỉ đẩy được 1-1.6lit/min , áp lực lên đến 6kg/cm2 cho loại 40W.



Xin lỗi đã làm phiền lòng chủ thớt nha , nguyên bộ này đúng công dụng của nó thì bác bán hàng giá rất tốt , ngày trước em mua 1 em thì giá cũng 600K , còn hệ thống bơm mỡ kia về thay ống 4mm PE thay cho ống nhôm thì mình đã có 1 bộ chia dầu cực ngon

----------


## Ga con

À có thể cái bơm đó bơm dầu thật đó anh, ngoài bãi cũng có nhiều con giống này, nhưng tháo ra cánh quạt rất nhỏ (cỡ <30mm), ngoại hình thì y hệt bơm nước. Trên nhãn nó cũng ghi Oil pump với lại ngõ ra bé xíu (ren 1/4 NPT). Mà đúng là con này bơm nước tưới nguội ngon đó, lưu lượng với công suất vừa đủ.

Về vụ bơm dầu với nước thì tùy bơm à.

Loại bơm lưu lượng (như bơm ly tâm chẳng hạn), thì bơm dầu xài cho nước ok, bơm nước xài cho dầu dễ cháy vì quá tải (dầu độ nhớt cao hơn nước) hoặc nở phớt ra gây kẹt.

Loại bơm thể tích (bơm cánh gạt, bơm lệch tâm, bơm bánh răng, piston...) thì ngược lại, bơm nước chạy cho dầu OK, còn bơm dầu chạy cho nước không được (ma sát, nước độ nhớt thấp nên bị rò không lên áp). Còn mấy con bơm kiểu như bơm màng (diaphragm pump) thì tùy cái van 1 chiều lắp cho nó nữa mà nó có thể chạy cả dầu nước khí.

Thanks.

----------

elkun24, haignition, solero

----------


## elkun24

> https://americas.fujielectric.com/fi...nt%20Pumps.pdf
> 
> https://americas.fujielectric.com/fe...coolant-pumps/
> 
> 
> do em thấy bác để bơm dầu bôi trơn thì chưa đúng , là dòng bơm tưới nguội  , lưu lượng lên đến 13-16 lit/min , đẩy được độ cao 1.5m , nếu bơm dầu bôi trơn em chỉ từng thấy chỉ đẩy được 1-1.6lit/min , áp lực lên đến 6kg/cm2 cho loại 40W.
> 
> 
> 
> Xin lỗi đã làm phiền lòng chủ thớt nha , nguyên bộ này đúng công dụng của nó thì bác bán hàng giá rất tốt , ngày trước em mua 1 em thì giá cũng 600K , còn hệ thống bơm mỡ kia về thay ống 4mm PE thay cho ống nhôm thì mình đã có 1 bộ chia dầu cực ngon


Mấy link bác gửi nó ghi là "coolant pump" còn cái của em nó ghi rõ là "oil pump". "Em nghĩ Nhật nó cẩn thận lắm" là vì thế bác  :Big Grin:  Em cũng muốn tháo thử ra xem bên trong nó thế nào  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nguyen Tuan

con này theo m biết nó là bơm tưới nguội nhưng là tưới nguội bằng dầu ko pha nước.

----------

elkun24, Nam CNC

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 1.* PLC FX1N-24MR kèm FX1N-232BD hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức đẹp nhưng mất nắp 1 bên. Giá : *1.500.000 VND*

  



*Cập nhật 2.* Công tắc hành trình Hanyoung Nux mới chưa sử dụng còn nguyên hộp. Có 6 chiếc. Giá : *120.000 VND/chiếc*

  

Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ : *096 505 3663* (zalo or sms đều ok)

----------


## elkun24

Lâu lâu up cái. Bác nào có nhu cầu không ạ ?

----------


## elkun24

*Cập nhật 2.* Position Transmitter. Hàng đẹp, hoạt động hoàn hảo. *Giá : 600.000 VND/bộ*

 

 

Bác nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ : *096 505 3663*

----------


## imechavn

> *Cập nhật 1.* 3 bộ servo Rockwell Samsung 200W, 1 bộ có phanh, 2 bộ ko phanh. Hàng đẹp, hoạt động hoàn hảo, đầy đủ jack cắm. *Đồng giá : 1.500.000 VND/bộ*
> 
> Đính kèm 57042 Đính kèm 57041 Đính kèm 57040 Đính kèm 57039
> 
> *Cập nhật 2.* 3 bộ Step Vexta. Hàng đẹp, hoạt động hoàn hảo, đầy đủ jack cắm. *Đồng giá : 600.000 VND/bộ*
> 
> Đính kèm 57043 Đính kèm 57044 Đính kèm 57045
> 
> Đính kèm 57046 Đính kèm 57047
> ...


Để anh 3 bộ vextar và 3 bộ ac servo luôn

----------


## elkun24

Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ em ạ : 096 505 3663.

----------


## Ga con

Bác có mấy cái bộ jack PLT28 như đã hàn trên con motor mitsu J ở trang đầu không ạ.

Thanks

----------


## elkun24

> Bác có mấy cái bộ jack PLT28 như đã hàn trên con motor mitsu J ở trang đầu không ạ.
> 
> Thanks


Mấy cái jack đó em đặt mua bác ạ. Chứ em ko bán mấy cái jack đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Cập nhật list hàng trang nhất. Bác nào có nhu cầu ko ạ ?

----------


## hung1706

> *Cập nhật.* Dao BT30 BIG kèm collet 12 và 13 (cùng hãng BIG) có phần làm mát (phần màu xanh). *Tặng kèm dao phi 12 dài 75 mới tinh chưa sử dụng lần nào*. *Giá : 1.000.000 VND* 
> 
> Đính kèm 53749
> 
> Bác nào có nhu cầu liên hệ : *096 505 3663*


Cụ cho em hỏi cục này là tỉ lệ truyền 1:1 hay sao ạ ?

----------


## elkun24

> Cụ cho em hỏi cục này là tỉ lệ truyền 1:1 hay sao ạ ?


Dạ đúng rồi bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

> Em cần bán nhanh 1 số thứ sau để hoàn vốn  *Còn hình là còn hàng nhé các bác* 
> 
> *MS2.* Mấy bộ Mitsu MR-J. Jack cáp đầy đủ. Đã hàn dây dài 3m, dùng jack PLT 17 chân. Hoạt động mượt mà, có kèm điện trở xả.
> - 2 bộ MR-J40A kèm động cơ 300W : *3.000.000 VND/bộ*
> 
> Đính kèm 52334 Đính kèm 52335 Đính kèm 52336
> 
> Đính kèm 52339 Đính kèm 52340 Đính kèm 52341
> 
> ...


Lâu rồi vào up lại mấy thứ còn tồn  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

Lâu lâu lại mang vài thứ ra bán. Bác nào cần liên hệ : *096 505 3663*.

1. Máy mài 2 đá Gomes: Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *Đã bán*

2. Máy cắt bàn BOSCH. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *Đã bán*

Các máy đều còn mới vì ít sử dụng. Giải tán xưởng nên em bán lại.

----------


## HẢI

> Lâu lâu lại mang vài thứ ra bán. Bác nào cần liên hệ : *096 505 3663*.
> 
> 1. Máy mài 2 đá Gomes: Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *350.000 VND*
> 
> Đính kèm 75683 Đính kèm 75684
> 
> 2. Máy cắt bàn BOSCH. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *1.500.000 VND*
> 
> Đính kèm 75685 Đính kèm 75686
> ...


Bác ở đâu vậy ?

----------


## elkun24

Tiếp tục thanh lý. Bác nào có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ : 0965053663

1. Máy khoan bàn Tiến Đạt. Thông số như ảnh chụp. Hơi xấu do chưa vệ sinh. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*

  

Bác nào cần thêm thông tin vui lòng add zalo theo số trên.

----------


## elkun24

Em lên nhanh 1 số đồ còn lại.

3. Máy taro cầm tay. Dùng điện 110v. Đã trang bị phích bảo vệ, đảm bảo cắm vào 220v cũng không bị cháy. Giá : *500.000 VND*



4. Biến tần Yaskawa 200W có card CC-Link. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *500.000 VND*

 

5. Biến áp tự ngẫu 220V-110V, 1500VA. Giá : *400.000 VND*



6. Động cơ AC Standard SPG. Thông số theo mã như ảnh chụp. Còn mới nguyên chưa qua sử dụng. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*.

 

*Hàng em bán ra đều hoạt động hoàn hảo. Bác nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ : 096 505 3663 (zalo hoặc sms).*

----------


## elkun24

Bác nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ ạ : 096 505 3663 (zalo hoặc sms).

----------


## imechavn

[QUOTE=elkun24;162624]Tiếp tục thanh lý. Bác nào có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ : 0965053663



3. *[Update]* Máy CNC 5 trục, sản phẩm thử nghiệm và demo. Bán khung máy bao gồm khung máy, hộp số Harmonic trục A, hộp số Ball Reduce trục B, vít me, ray trượt cho các trục. Giá : *5.000.000 VND*.

Em để anh bộ này.

----------


## elkun24

Update mấy món đồ cho các bác.

1. Động cơ Step size 86. Có 2 động cơ. hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *300.000 VND / động cơ*.



Bác nào có nhu cầu vui lòng liên hệ : 096 505 3663 (sms or zalo).

----------


## elkun24

Cập nhật 1 số hàng tồn và giảm giá để đi nhanh. Bác nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ : *096 505 3663*.

1. *Position Transmitter*. Hàng đẹp, hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *500.000 VND*.

2. *Biến áp 3 pha 380/220V của Robot. 15kva*. Đẹp hoàn hảo. Giá : *3.000.000 VND*.

3. *Máy khoan bàn Tiến Đạt*. Thông số như ảnh chụp. Hơi xấu do chưa vệ sinh. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*.

4. *Máy taro cầm tay*. Dùng điện 110v. Đã trang bị phích bảo vệ, đảm bảo cắm vào 220v cũng không bị cháy. Giá : *500.000 VND*.

5. *Biến tần Yaskawa 200W* có card CC-Link. Hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *500.000 VND*.

6. *Biến áp tự ngẫu 220V-110V*, 1500VA. Giá : *400.000 VND*.

7. Động cơ AC Standard SPG. Thông số theo mã như ảnh chụp. Còn mới nguyên chưa qua sử dụng. Giá : *1.500.000 VND*.

8. PLC FX1N-24MR kèm FX1N-232BD hoạt động hoàn hảo, hình thức đẹp nhưng mất nắp 1 bên. Giá : *1.000.000 VND*.

9. 1 bộ động cơ Step Vexta 5 pha có phanh kèm hộp số Harmonic. Hoàn động hoàn hảo. Ngoại hình hơi xấu. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*

10. 4 con trượt tròn phi 16. Made in Japan đẹp hoàn hảo, đủ bi. LMA 16UU. Giá : *55.000 VND/ con trượt*

----------


## elkun24

> Cập nhật 1 số hàng tồn và giảm giá để đi nhanh. Bác nào có nhu cầu xin liên hệ : *096 505 3663*.
> 
> 1. *Position Transmitter*. Hàng đẹp, hoạt động hoàn hảo. Giá : *500.000 VND*.
> 
> 2. *Biến áp 3 pha 380/220V của Robot. 15kva*. Đẹp hoàn hảo. Giá : *3.000.000 VND*.
> 
> 3. *Máy khoan bàn Tiến Đạt*. Thông số như ảnh chụp. Hơi xấu do chưa vệ sinh. Giá : *2.000.000 VND*.
> 
> 4. *Máy taro cầm tay*. Dùng điện 110v. Đã trang bị phích bảo vệ, đảm bảo cắm vào 220v cũng không bị cháy. Giá : *500.000 VND*.
> ...


Up cho bác nào cần.

----------

